# Training **** dog (need help)



## PaulD (Sep 12, 2005)

Hunter5054,

There is a book you should check out. It is called "Hunt with Wick". Everything you need to know is in this book. I am no pro, but I would suggest running your dog with some veteran dog's if you can. If you can't, get yourself a live trap and get a ****. Once you get the ****, transfer him to a round cage and let your dog mess with it. You can even hang the cage from a tree limb, so your dog can get use to ****'s being in tree's. I can give you some more advice if you want to send me a P.M. The book is probably the best one out there for **** hunting.

PaulD


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

Took Gunner to the vet yesterday and they said he is only 4.5 months old instead of 6 that the people who i got him from told me. Hes up to date on his shots now and hes doing really good with sit stay and retriving. He is also chasing the cats around the house alot and seems to pin the down, i hope that will be good training for some ***** soon.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Hunter give me a call sometime517-676-5432, I live just south of Lansing you are more then welcome to come up for a hunt anytime. We hunt all the time, weekends, weekdays it dont matter.

Bob, Larry you guys can meet the kid half way. Like here right?

Also we have a hunt the last weekend in October. In Dansville MI. If you need directions let me know. there should be plenty of people there that are willing to help ya out.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks i will give you a call when i got some free time on my hands


----------

